# **** CLOMID GIRLS MEET UP - PART TWO *****



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

just so peeps know who's going so far

weekend is March 18th/19th at the Macdonald Swans Nest Hotel in Stratford Upon Avon (see the original post from Kerry for all details if still fancy coming) 

The rooms are £50 for a double room (but single occupancy) they're on a limited offer though -so hurry while the offer lasts (as those cheesey ads say!! )


BOOKED
*******
Bendy (coming from Essex)
Kerry  (coming from Cheshire)
Sarah (coming from Gloucestershire)
Denzy (coming from Gloucestershire)
JennieA (coming from Berkshire)
Amee  (coming from Hampshire)
Martysgirl (coming from Hampshire)
RiffRaff   (coming from Essex)
Binty (coming from Middlesex)
JoWest  (coming from County Durham)

NOT YET BOOKED - but said they fancy going
*************
Mrs G29
Jocole69
Jaffa 
Sweetpea



CAN'T MAKE IT -  
************
Sallystar
Flowerpot
Kim77
Gossips2
Minxy


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Getting quite a big group of us now  The more the merrier  & plenty of     ...unless we're  


Think Jaffa, Sweetpea & Gossips said they fancied coming along too


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

thanks for that minxy have added those three to the possibles  

S
xx


----------



## Amee (Nov 14, 2005)

thnaks for doing a final list Bendy, very useful   Im from Hampshire by the way!  Suppose nearer the date we decide what time we want to meet up...etc, and mabye even book a restaurant!  I know I'd like to get there early and look around the area! (the bars!  )!  

x


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

just had a look & there's a train that leaves London (Marylebone) at 12.54 & gets me into Stratford at 15.12 so I'll probably get that one...check in at hotel's not till 2pm...


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

YIPEE I am so excited.....

Has anyone seen Jaffa and gossips this week I don't think I have?

Sarah


----------



## ♥MillyMax♥ (Nov 21, 2005)

I am so looking forward to meeting up with a few of you.    

Crazy Clomid Chicks on tour - Yipee!!!  

Jennie 
  x


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

On the Meet Up forum there is a thread about orange ribbons. Maybe we should all get them so we can recognise each other!!

xx


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

nah lets all carry a carnation


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

an orange one Sarah


----------



## gossips2 (Nov 22, 2005)

What about  a rose......orange of course  or maybe dress in orange? Be eating an orange...this could be quite funny!!!!
Gossipsxx


----------



## martysgirl (Nov 30, 2005)

Hi Ladies.  This sounds great, but feel a bit guilty as I don't really chat to you all as much as I should !  I will check at work tomorrow and let you know if I can make it  .  I feel a bit scared but I really want to come and have a good  .  At the end of the day we're all in the same boat aren't we   
speak to you tomorrow Kerry
Tracey x aka Martysgirl


----------



## denzy (Jan 8, 2006)

Hi martysgirl

dont be scared i m very new to the site and im going XX 

its good to talk ! lol


Denzy


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

So have we got any more takes definitely coming along & booked up hotel  

And don't be scared Tracey (martysgirl)...none of us have met each other (well I've met Jocole but only once & not sure if she's coming along   )...so we're all in same situation


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Can those who have booked their rooms send me a PM so I can put the list together. Will start looking at restaurants in a couple of weeks. Any preferences, or just a good all rounder?

xx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

my cycle buddy

Have pm'd you...and no real preference for restaurant...

Take care
Natasha


----------



## jowest30 (Dec 5, 2005)

Hi Martysgirl, 

I am new to the site aswell and I would like to go.  I am waiting to confirm a date for my new kitchen to be fitted so as long as it doesn't clash with that week then I hope to go aswell.

Jo

xxxx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Natasha... Only had PM's from you and Bendy!!

Jo..hope you can make it hun.

Tracey...See how you feel hun, but might need to check on rooms as they were unsure how many they had. Hope you can come too.

xx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Have texted Jo (Cole) to see if she coming along....


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Thank you. I know others have booked so thats ok.

xx


----------



## jocole69 (Dec 19, 2004)

Hi,

I want to come, but I think i will have to book nearer the time, to ensure it doesn't clash with stuff I may be doing around that time. Even if that particular hotel gets full can always stay near by and meet up with you all.  

Sounds like it's gonna be such fun!!!    I have been to straford a few years ago and it is really lovely and got gr8 pubs and restaurants  

Jo x  (thanks nat)


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Jo...you could always book & then cancel if clashes with something else...the cancellation policy is 3 days (72 hours) & they only take credit card to guarantee room & you pay on departure...

...I may be in middle of IVF treatment so who knows if I'll have to cancel at last minute but fingers crossed I won't have to....


----------



## martysgirl (Nov 30, 2005)

Hi Kerry - I've booked my room.  Don't mind what sort of restaurant (my waistline will show you that)!!
Getting a bit excited now   Don't feel so   anymore.
speak soon
Tracey x


----------



## Amee (Nov 14, 2005)

Hi Kerry, I'm not too fussed about restaurants either, as long as there is plenty of vodka, I should be fine!   ..I am a vegetarian though  ...does that mean I can't go  My DH hates taking me out....moi is the fussy one!  

Looking forward to this trip!  Hope we can get few more...went to Fatfighters tongiht and lost 3.5 lbs in last week...treated myself wiht a kitkat!  yipeeee..hoping to look fab for the pool on 18 March!

Ax

p.s  soz I've not been on the clomid board last few days, colleague at work is away, so Im doing work of 10 people   and commuting to London everyday is killing me ...  will try harder next week!


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Been 2nd pages girls!!

xx


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

kerry - has anyone else pm'd you?

If it's any help - at the top of this thread I've updated the list of whose booked so far (according to their posts on here)


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Thanks hun. No no-one else has PM'd me. Hope we might get some more takers before March.

xx


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

was I meant to PM you kerry - I am coming room booked


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

No probs hun, knew you'd be there!  

xx


----------



## Vikster (Oct 11, 2005)

Hi Girls

I only live in Rugby (about 30 -40 mins away from Stratford) so I might come along to the restaurant if thats ok.  I will confirm my plans a bit nearer the time.

Thanks Vik


----------



## martysgirl (Nov 30, 2005)

Amee - do you mind me asking where abouts in Hampshire you are?  How would you feel about travelling up together?  I can always pick you up if your not too far away !
You can PM or e-mail me
Tracey x


----------



## denzy (Jan 8, 2006)

Hi Kerry b 

Sorry i did know i had tp pm you definatly booked room !! I ll eat anything so dont mind were we eat !

Denzy Xx


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Wheres the meet??

Bendybird.x


----------



## gossips2 (Nov 22, 2005)

bendybird....look on this threads first page...all details about meet there.
Gossips.xx


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

Would love to come but hotel is booked - do you know of another one that is close?

Binty


----------



## denzy (Jan 8, 2006)

Hi ya all

There are no rooms available on internet !!

So i rang the hotel direct today on 01506 815142 they have 13 rooms available but only a few at £50 BB

Denzy Xx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Bendybird...Were meeting in Stratford upon Avon on 18th March. Hotel details are either in this thread or the last one (will bump it up for you to read).

xx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Here's the website....

http://www.swansnest-hotel.co.uk/?ac=ggppc1

Sounds like theres only a few rooms left...the cancellation policy is 72 hours so could always book now & cancel later if can't make it...just so get the double room for £50 !!

Is anyone else coming along who's not on the main list on pg 1 of this thread...Gossips, JoCole, Jaffa


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Gossips and Jo are coming I think, haven't heard from Jaffa

xx


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

I'll be there I've booked the hotel.

KerryB sent you a PM

Binty


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

yey...another clomid chick coming along 

Looks like I'm the only one coming from London !!!


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Gossips is from London hun


----------



## riffraff (Oct 18, 2005)

Hello all , ive been keeping a low profile, but Ive just booked a room!!!  couldnt let you all have fun without me, prehaps well all be pregs by then at least that way Stratfotd wont run out of alchol! B3ndy where are you in essex, im sure i will drive so we can sort somthing out Jo xxx


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

I'm in Billericay - what about you? I was also considering driving - so either way we can sort out going up to Stratford together - or maybe we could meet up beforehand somewhere locally to natter all things clomid!!

S
xx


----------



## gossips2 (Nov 22, 2005)

Hi Clomid Chicks...I am all booked for the great meet up.
Natasha....I am coming from London !  
Perhaps we can think about travelling together?
I would probably drive if dh doesn't need the car!!
Can't wait to meet all you crazy guys and get  .
Kerry I am sending you a message but I am up for it.
Gossips.xx


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

yeh I am so excited now .......heres to lots of    and


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Yey Gossips...another Saaarf East Londoner 
You're from Sydenham aren't you...literally down road from me !! 

I'm happy to travel up together - I was planning on getting train from Marylebone but if you're driving & don't mind a "stranger" as a passenger then I'm more than happy to contribute petrol costs !!! Just let me know... 

Really looking forward to it...and since just found out can't start IVF until April (arrgghhh  ) then looks like I shall be  unless of course I'm  then I'll be sober as a judge !! Here's hoping that we're all sober hey  !!! 

Take care
Natasha


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

List is growing girls!

xx


----------



## gossips2 (Nov 22, 2005)

Natasha...yes in Sunny Sydenham!!
Sorry to hear about your ivf everything just seems so long and unfair at times.Sending you  ...relax and forget about it and you never know a bfp might come.
I don't mind travelling with a stranger I am sure we will have lots to chatter about...will let you know nearer the time as dh won't be that organised about that weekend yet...men never are.
Checked out your dh website,very flashy.
Going to see how many people are coming now...lets take over the hotel!!!
Can't wait.Love to you all.
Gossips.xx


----------



## jowest30 (Dec 5, 2005)

I'm all booked up.  I went online to book but it came up as no availability so I called the reservations line and there are rooms left so anyone else looking at booking I suggest calling the reservations line first.

I'm sooo excited


----------



## gossips2 (Nov 22, 2005)

Hi Jowest...glad you have booked...you are travelling such a long way...it HAS to be a great weekend.
Loooking forward to it.
Gossips.xx


----------



## jowest30 (Dec 5, 2005)

I don't mind the travel as with work I travel to Bristol every other week so I'm used to it, anyway someone has to represent the north!!

It will be such a laugh meeting everyone.  Although I think my DH is a bit apprehensive as since I joined FF I have started buying lots of crytals and doing spells!!


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

does he think we're a witches coven   My DP reckons I'm off to meet a secret lover !!


----------



## jowest30 (Dec 5, 2005)

When I did the spell he asked me if I was turning into a witch!!!  I think he puts it down to the    pills but worries that lots of us together on    pills and lots of   could be a recipe for absolute mahem in Stratford!!


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

and he could be right !!!


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

phew just had a look on calender to check its not a full moon on the 18th March that would be funny if we all went outside with eggs and lettuce chanting before we go to bed


----------



## jowest30 (Dec 5, 2005)

We would probably get thrown out the hotel!!! Imagine the headlines in Stratford 'Witches take over the Swans Nest'!!


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Minxy...mine thought the same thing, I had to show him the thread to prove I was actually meeting up with you all! Talk about paranoid!

Thank heavens it won't be a full moon!!

Xx


----------



## jowest30 (Dec 5, 2005)

I know it's a while yet but has anyone planned what time they hope to arrive?  It will take me about 3 1/2 hrs to get there but we can't check in before 2pm.  Just wondered what everyone was planning?


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

I was thinking about 3ish, then we can have a natter and get checked in then maybe go for a drink before we take Stratford by storm!

xx


----------



## jowest30 (Dec 5, 2005)

Sounds good to me!!


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

oops - gone to page 2


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

BUMP AGAIN!


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

and again


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Have we decided on any restaurants?  Do you want me to give Tourist Info a call and get a guide to eating out or anything?


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

suppose it wouldn't do any harm honey - give us an idea - I guess with this many people we're going to need to book anyway and some places might get funny about all female groups


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

will do that today....


----------



## gossips2 (Nov 22, 2005)

Hello guys....think I may not be able to make the meet up after all...I am SO UPSET.
We have just booked our hol for easter,it was so hard to get the dates I wanted...being a teacher I have to go at the expensive time!!
Any how we managed to get some flights but we are leavibg earlier than I wanted..(I have to take unpaid leave) So that means the weekend of the meet Is the last weekend before we fly.....dh never packs his suitcase and so thats left to me.I think I will need that weekend to make sure everything is in place. 
So I thionk I had better be crossed off the list     
I have Thailand to look forward to though.One week in Phuket(been there twice before) and two weeks in Koh Samui.......relaxation and massages here we come. Just what the doctor ordered!
I will be thinking of you guys though,I am sure you will have a fab time.
Feeling sad that I am unable to meet you this time...next time.
Gossips.xx


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Gossips you will be missed ......enjoy you holiday though sounds amazing  

B3ndy - I have a restaurant guide on its way to me..........


Sarah


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi gossips

Sorry to hear my fellow SE Londoner can't make it hun 

But have a fabulous time in Thailand...I've been to Koh Samui & Bangkok twice now...thats where me & Gareth finally got together (we were friends for years before) so its always a special place to me !! 

Take care
Natasha


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Sorry you cna't make it Gossips, but I'm sure your holiday will be wonderful and a well deserved break. We'll have another meet up later in the year.

xx


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

Gossips

Sorry you can't make it    but you should have a fab time in Thailand I've been there 4 times now its such a wonderful place.

Binty


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

let us know if the guide throws anything good up Sarah - preferably somewhere with naked male waiters serving us  !!

gossips - what a shame you can't join us hon - but hey - Thailand V Stratford Upon Avon - no competition there! have a fab time - you teachers deserve all the rest you can get!


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

yep once I get it I will list the restaurants that look like they could cope with a load of   clomid chicks and we can decide....is there any type of food people DON'T like....I will eat anything!


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

I'm not keen on Greek food but will eat most things (apart from pork & lamb...uuurggghhh !!!)
I can usually find something on a menu that I'll eat....


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

i dont eat red meat - but like minxy - can find sommit to eat in most places


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

I don't mind will eat most things


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

As long as there is something veggie, I'm fine. A nice italian maybe, there's one tucked down one of the side streets thats nice. Can't remember the name though...oops!

xx


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)




----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Got the restaurant list and its [email protected] lists restaurants but not what type of food they serve.....what I will do is have a look on Yell.com and see what there is...

^eat Pie^


Sarah


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

Gone to 2nd page


----------



## Amee (Nov 14, 2005)

I'm same as Kerry, veggie but no fish...sorry to be a pain, am happy with italian too....had a look for restaurants, maybe this will help?..if you click on more info, it gives you more details about the restaurant and maybe a review....http://www.restaurant-guide.com/areas/default.asp?ID=2061&Path=12,25,50

thx
A


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Thanks Amee will try and have a look...have some printed off from yell.com but haven't had chance to look at them yet.


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)




----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

thanks Kerry you reminded me to look @ the restaurant list and make a shortlist   will do that tonight.

Sarah


----------



## Clare12110 (Dec 19, 2005)

Sorry ladies I won't be able to make the get together as its my partners 30th birthday that weekend.

Clare


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

No probs Clare, hopefully you'll make the next one.

Girls we need to start getting organised for your trip. I need defintes, I lost my list! And I'll have another look at restaurants unless Sarah, you've done it hun.

I'M GETTING EXCITED!!

xxx


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

I'm a definate can't wait  

Binty


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

I'm a definite too...looking forward to it....


----------



## ♥MillyMax♥ (Nov 21, 2005)

Hi Folks

I'm a definite.

Really looking forward to it!  'Clomid Chicks on Tour' - watch out Stratford!  

Jennie
  x


----------



## martysgirl (Nov 30, 2005)

I'm a difinate - looking forward to meeting you all


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

I have been having a look @ restaurants and have found the following that look good

Georgetown Restaurant, 21 Sheep Street,  - Chinese, caters for large groups

Coconut Lagoon Restaurant, 23 Sheep Street, - South Indian, has a speciality cocktail menu   and caters for large groups

Have also been trying to find some italian restaurants as Kerry has been to one there....

Kerry any of these sound familar?

Santa Lucia, 37 Shottery

Sorrento Restaurant - 8 Ely Street


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

B3ndy has suggested maybe pizza express might be good as we all know what to expect etc.....let me know


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Sorrento sounds familair, but not sure why! He he he   could have been that one. I'm happy with Pizza Express, nice menu. We could then find a nice bar with cocktails etc.

xx


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

I'm happy with pizza express


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

i've got my name down for the quattro formaggio already!!


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

I have only been to pizza express once and that was in Chelmsford   think the nearest pizza express is Cheltenham so I have to make do with pizza hut  

Shall I try and book a table soon then how many for and what sort of time?


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

I reckon so - and book for however many are still on the list of definites on the first page of this thread ...what about 7.30pm for nosh - that way we've got plenty of time to paint the town red!  ...and most people will have arrived at the hotel for 3pm.....see what the others think


----------



## denzy (Jan 8, 2006)

Im easy eat anything ! 


Denzy  xx

cant wait looking forward to seeing you all XX


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

yep, pizza express is fine with me...and 7.30 sounds about right...I should get there around 3ish so gives us time to have an initial drink & chat beforehand...  looking forward to it...think I'm the only one travelling from London now


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Sounds good to me ladies.

xx


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

Minxy

Where do you live in london as I live just outside and will be driving so could give you a lift if you want?

Binty


----------



## CAROLE-ANNE (Dec 29, 2005)

need to try and get a meet in scotland i think


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Maybe next time we can do a northern one hun, make it easier to travel.

x


----------



## martysgirl (Nov 30, 2005)

pizza express is fine with me - times ok too


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Any more takers??

xx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

hi binty

I live SE London - Crystal Palace - so a little bit far from Stanmore/Middlesex but thanks for the offer  Its pretty easy train journey for me so no worries...

take care
Natasha


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Olive...could you make this a sticky for now please, just so newbies see it.

Thanks
xxx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Clomid chickidees...

I am going to have to bow out of the meet now  I'm really sorry but we've realised that it's just not feasible financially...its just the timing really...got Gareths birthday, plus having to buy the IVF drugs as well as pay for the treatment before we start...having no money is a bit of a lame excuse but I hope you understand.
Was looking forward to meeting with you lovely ladies but I'm sure you'll all have a fabulous time...and maybe if you have another "meet" I can come along to that 

Sorry again 

Take care
Natasha


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Of course we understand honey. You've got to do everything you can to get that BFP. We'll be having another one, by which time you will have a huge bump!

LoL
xxxxx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Right girls, three weeks and 4 days to go! Argghhh    The you'll get to find out what a   I really am!!

So I've got:
Me
B3ndy
Sarah
Jo West
Binty
Denzy
Jennie A
Tracey (Martysgirl)

Have I missed anyone? Are there any more takers??

Shall we book Pizza Express the week before we go, then we can finalise plans as well. Is everyone driving?
xx


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

I'm still coming.  Pizza Express sounds good and yes I'm driving


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

Kerry - this was the final list as I understood it (think you're missing Amee and Riff Raff off yours - but I don't know if they've messaged you to finalise - only Riff Raff and I are planning to travel up together hopefully)

Bendy (coming from Essex)
Kerry  (coming from Cheshire)
Sarah (coming from Gloucestershire)
Denzy (coming from Gloucestershire)
JennieA (coming from Berkshire)
Amee  (coming from Hampshire)
Martysgirl (coming from Hampshire)
RiffRaff  (coming from Essex)
Binty (coming from Middlesex)
JoWest  (coming from County Durham)

S
xx


----------



## martysgirl (Nov 30, 2005)

yep, still coming - pizza express good - yes, i'm driving up.
cheers
Tracey x


----------



## ♥MillyMax♥ (Nov 21, 2005)

Hi Crazy Clomid Chicks       

I'm still on 4 crazy w/end and Pizza Express is ok with me, I am driving up so should anyone need a lift, either collection from home or train station on route I'd be happy to assist.

Not long now.      

Jennie
  x


----------



## riffraff (Oct 18, 2005)

You forgot me !!!!, Thanx bendy for adding me , yes im still coming can't wait, and sod the wheat /dairy free that nite! with alchol added i don't think it will matter wot I eat! mide you I dont want to put all that weight back on either see you thee Jox


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

I'm so sorry girls but I don't think I can come to the meet up. I can't explain why at the moment but I am sorry. I will keep you posted.

xx


----------



## martysgirl (Nov 30, 2005)

me neither I'm afraid    
sorry
Tracey x


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Girls although I am still on for the meet up I think it might be better if we cancel as lots of people dropping out now - what does anyone else think?


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

I think it might be better to re-schedule, if everyone is ok with that. I'm skint too, and have a lot of birthdays and things this month. 

Sorry
xxx


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

Think that may be a good idea as I don't know if I will be ok to drive by then.

Binty


----------



## riffraff (Oct 18, 2005)

hi wots happenig are we canx, let me know as they have my credit card details and i need to give them notice, riffraff x


----------



## ♥MillyMax♥ (Nov 21, 2005)

Hi Crazy Chicks 

Happy to re-schedule if that is thought the best solution.

Jennie
  x


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

am i right in thinking then that it's off for March 18th girls? If so I'll cancel my room today - a shame - but it does seem like lots of peeps won't be able to make it

maybe we can reschedule for Summer some time - same place


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

seems like it B3ndy hun I have cancelled my room   yes definately reschedule for the summer even if its just you and me B3ndy


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

wheeyeeeeee! parteeeeeee!!      we could set Stratford on fire!!!

I'll have to let Riffraff know then - or shall i just post up a new post to let everyone know incase they haven't seen the update on this?


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

We will re-schedule girls, defo! 

B3ndy...might be a good idea to put up a new post hun.

xx


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

I will lock this thread now as its on hold

If you start another thread and want it made sticky just give me a shout 


xx


----------

